# Need some HONEST answers



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

*I read a thread the other day, that stated that K&N air filters are not as good as advertised. The thread said the filter does not filter well, it lets large particles into the intake. I assume that a good quality $10.00 filter is better, and get rid of the K&N. Personally, I use a FRAM AIR HOG.*

*I like to keep my engine clean internally. I see so many fuel additives out there...well it ain't funny. I was told to get some Techron made by Chevron. I did, a 20 oz. btl. to a little over 1/2 tank. This was recommended , made it more concentrated, to do a quick clean job....which was needed. After that, use as directed.*
*What about these LUCAS OIL products? Oil and gas additives. Someone tell me which would be the BEST air cleaner for my F150...4.6L (04). THANX*


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

The K&N's are not so good for gasoline engines...they tend to get oil from the filter on the sensors in the intake. They are good for diesels since they can burn the excess oil and do not have sensors on the intake. K&N makes good air filters, I have them in all of my trucks...they flow more air, better than fram even when dirty.

If you are wanting a filter for cleaness and not for air flow (more HP) then I would stay with the Fram. When I ran gasoline engines years ago I used the Fram filters. I could always tell when they were dirty because the gas mileage dropped.

The Cheveron with Techron is probably the best additive out there, and it works. Again, years ago when I ran gasoline engines, a good friend of mine worked at Southwest Research in San Antonio. I asked him about the additives since he tested new engines for Ford relative to emissions. He highly recomended Cheveron with Techron and also used it himself. The Techron is the key...not sure if other companies (other than Chevron) are producing additives with techron in it.

Hope this helps.


----------



## TimOub007 (Jun 10, 2005)

Contrary to what bwg posted above, K&N filters are not great for diesel motors. Well, at least not for modern turbo charged diesel motors. By pulling 20-30 pounds of boost on the intake, you can literally suck fine particles through the oiled gause filter. I had one for a while and then found dirt/sand type "stuff" in the intake after the filter. Tossed it in the trash.

If you want to use an oiled gause type filter on a turbo charged engine, use a prefilter. This is usually a sponge type material on the dirty side of the filter.

Paper filters best, but doesn't flow the most air. As bwg said, it depends on what you are after.

I can't help with additives, I don't use them.

T


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

TimOub007 said:


> Contrary to what bwg posted above, K&N filters are not great for diesel motors. Well, at least not for modern turbo charged diesel motors. By pulling 20-30 pounds of boost on the intake, you can literally suck fine particles through the oiled gause filter. I had one for a while and then found dirt/sand type "stuff" in the intake after the filter. Tossed it in the trash.
> 
> If you want to use an oiled gause type filter on a turbo charged engine, use a prefilter. This is usually a sponge type material on the dirty side of the filter.
> 
> ...


I have 5 trucks with the Powerstroke engines...pleasure (wife driven Excursion) all the way up to a F-550 (tows 22,000 lbs.) and all have K&N filters without issues. They all have been utilizing the K&N filters for thousands of miles (indavidually)...some almost 100,000 miles. I believe it is how you use them and the maintain them...that is the big secret. All of my trucks are chipped with exhaust upgrades...believe it or not the F-550 is the most tricked and works the hardest. Not sure what brand of diesel you have, but I think you need to do a little research.


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

I know that the best filter, per dust collection, is the AFE pro guard 7. As far as dry filters I would say AEM. The K&N are alright, but even Mechs. will tell you K&N isnt the best giong. On a gasser they are fine. I have heard about Fram filters being sucked a part frm the turbo, though that is only rumor.


----------



## Roby (Jul 12, 2005)

K&N filters are designed for offroad applications in dusty conditions that would choke or plug a standard paper filter. They excell in the off road enviroment. They achieve this performance by not filtering as small aprticulate matter as a paper element. Paper elements are more suited to the normal driving conditions that the vast majority of vehicles operate under. They filter out finer particles. Running a K&N filter will not ruin your engine, but unless you are an avid off roader, you won't see any benefit.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Blue Water Ho said:


> I have heard about Fram filters being sucked a part frm the turbo, though that is only rumor.


I have personally witnessed one on my brother in laws dodge cummins.


----------



## TimOub007 (Jun 10, 2005)

bwguardian said:


> Not sure what brand of diesel you have, but I think you need to do a little research.


I'm not going to argue with you on a public forum about your opinion and mine. I have done the research and stand by my statement.

I'm happy that you've had good success with the oiled gause type of filters, but my Powerstroke sucked some fine particles through it.

FYI, I switched out the intake on mine with a Tymar intake. This is a 4 inch solid pipe intake that has a huge cylindrical paper filter for those that don't know.

T


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

TimOub007 said:


> I'm not going to argue with you on a public forum about your opinion and mine. I have done the research and stand by my statement.
> 
> T


Fine...then don't quote me and state: "Contrary to what bwg posted above, K&N filters are not great for diesel motors." State *YOUR *opinion and leave *ME *out of it next time.

See yall in two weeks after the Elk hunt in Colorado and the mule deer / antelope hunt in Wyoming!


----------



## Roby (Jul 12, 2005)

Every large truck I have ever worked on has had a paper element. Albeit, a rather large filter, but no one wants to dust a $10,000.00 engine. Very few K&N filters on the big boys.....


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

so how long dose a Tymar filter last if its paper ? Banks is gause? I have a K/N Cold intake but I sure dont wont any problems its a 2006 CTD with 65,000 and Ive had it on from the first week I bought the trcuk but if really a bad option Id sure change to something better


----------



## POSIDEON (Feb 11, 2006)

i just bought a stage 2 afe air intake for my 2004 dodge ctd..i had a drop in k&n air filter and never had any problems with it. i am very impressed with the afe and i would recommend it for an upgrade to other diesel or gas owners


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

I had the AFE pro guard 7 on my '03 CTD for awhile. It really makes the turbo scream, well I took out the silence ring on the turbo also. That might have helped.


----------



## mudhog (May 9, 2005)

I second the tymar it has been time tested and bench tested with nothing but good results. its kind of funny but tymar stands for Take Your Money And Run. I got one and I am pleased and you can here your turbo whistle after getting one thats kinda sweeeet. A K&N in a factory filter housing has been found to let particles get by on some models. a tymar does not use factory housing.


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

I dont have the drop in its the cold air intake where can I read about the Tymar?


----------



## TimOub007 (Jun 10, 2005)

paragod,

This is an example of a TYMAR type system:
http://store.airflo.com/psi-03.html

I am sure that you can find one for a CTD, but most if not all of the ones I've seen are for PSD's.

Hope this helps,
T


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Yes you can get one for a CTD. Go to www.dieseltruckresource.com and do a serch for BHAF. <-------------- Stands for "Big Honkin Air Filter."


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

you guys need to remember that he is not driving a diesel and has about 1/4 of the intake air going through his filter than what our diesels do. he could put a panty hose over his filter housing and be ok. K&N would be just fine for you. I personally like the AEM brute force. It is a cold air intake with a dry filter element. I have one on my wifes mustang and it has been great, another life time warranty kinda deal with a cleanable filter element. My dodge has an AFE drop in and it has worked just great too, no particles in the turbo intake tube.....


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Good call J, but you know how us diesel heads can get going.


----------



## TimOub007 (Jun 10, 2005)

You are right, the original poster wasn't asking about a diesel. Paragod was though.


----------

